# Year walking



## Lunaairis (May 7, 2013)

I played to ipad game of the same name and have to say I'm SUPER interested in this Swedish tradition of Year walking or Ã…rsgÃ¥ng, if you want to go with the actual term.  Does anyone know of published accounts of this? I would really like to find out more on how it was practiced.


----------

